# which is better 8400GS (512mb) or 8600GT (256mb)?



## hayabusa_ryu (Jan 11, 2008)

I have bought nVidia 8400GS with 512mb graphics card in the price of 3900/-. I went to another shop and asked for nVidia 8600GT. The vendor told that he has nVidia 8600GT with 256mb graphics card(no hyper technology) in the price of 3400-3500/-. After knowing this I want to upgrade but I m in a dilemma.
*  So, I want to ask which is better 8400GS with 512mb or 8600GT with 256mb?* I know that the speed of 8600GT is little(100-150) greater than that of 8400GS but here video memory is also greater than that of 8600GT.
  One more thing is there any difference between simply nVidia GPU and nVidia XFX GPU? The vendor asked from me for which version to give either nVidia or nVidia XFX.
*One more question, I have only one PCI slot in which I have 8400GS installed
. Can I put another grahics card like 8600GT(256mb) in other AGP slot? Will it create problems or will I get combined video memory of 8400 and 8600, a total of 768 mb?*


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: =====> Which is better? <=====*

*U need PCI-E slot to *put any 8 series card..
no problems, it will run fine in SLi
definately 8600 GT is better ( go for ASUS EN 8600 GT 512 mb DDR3 )


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: =====> Which is better? <=====*

*Harry u don't understand, I asked which is better 8400GS (512mb) or 8600GT (256mb)?* I know that 8600GT with 512 mb is very good.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: =====> Which is better? <=====*

8600 GT 256 MB is *BETTER  *than 8400 GS 512 MB.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: =====> Which is better? <=====*

Please for the love of God, name the thread with at least a little hint of your question.


----------



## juggler (Jan 11, 2008)

8600 gt in 3400 to 3600 rs sounds very low 
where did u get these prices from??


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: =====> Which is better? <=====*



ctrl_alt_del said:


> Please for the love of God, name the thread with at least a little hint of your question.


Yes, Hayabusa seems very rude
The manner of asking question ( in RED color ) Thread similie -x does not look good) is very rude


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

*Firstly no way u can get an 8600GT for 3.5k range.* The lowest possible price is 5k for XFX.
And there is no XFX nvidia GPU.
nvidia is the international brand which makes the GPU and they also provide the reference design for the PCB nd heatsing for for every GPU they make.

Brans like Asus, XFX, MSi....gets these GPU, nd place them on PCB with many components like capacito, transistor and mainly video ram/mem.
Some of them desigh custon heatsink other than vnidia specified. They can either be efficient than reference or be poorer than it.

*]And lastly 8600GT 256DDR3 is 4x times better than a 8400GS 512MB DDR2*. In case of Gcrds, with a lil higher budget u can always get 2x or 4x times performing cards[unlike CPU].
And it dun really depends on clocks of the GPU, that how its real performance is. It depends on various matters like no of pixel/vertex/geometry shader unit, memory interface bandwidth, fill rate, S/w SM versions and it also depends lil on clocks.


----------



## moshel (Jan 11, 2008)

just tell us wat mobo ur using and wat is ur budget, we will suggest you a good graphics card.


----------



## anispace (Jan 12, 2008)

i think he is getting a 8500gt(8600gt costs around 5k) for 3.3k which is better than 8400gs though not by a very large margin. if ur getting a 8400gs then dont waste money on the 512mb version rather get d 256mb one for 2200rs.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ya dude get a 256mb. 512 mb wont make such a difference. 

ps- where are you getting a 8600gt for 3.5k????


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guyz. I was away from my PC for several days so I didnot reply. Sorry for that. Now I m now convinced. special thanks to DOMINATOR for detail answer. Yes U all true here too , the vendor was cheating me (by saying 8600GT for 3500/-), therefore I posted this question here bcaz I dont much about GPU. I was very angry with the vendor. The problem was that when I found myself cheated I got out of temper therefore I posted here this question in angry mood to know the truth.
     And for HARRY, U should respect others. How can u say that I m rude? The red colour was to show that I was in angry mood and that's all.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh is it ?
Ok sorry bro
I didnt knew it


----------



## hayabusa_ryu (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't mind


----------



## kayos (Jan 16, 2008)

hayabusa_ryu said:


> And for HARRY, U should respect others. How can u say that I m rude? The red colour was to show that I was in angry mood and that's all.


 


Harry Potter said:


> Oh is it ?
> Ok sorry bro
> I didnt knew it


 


hayabusa_ryu said:


> I don't mind


 

alls well,that ends well...
RIP !!!

@hayabusa- u shud have consulted before buying it ... still now that u know try to get the best deal u can...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 16, 2008)

And do remember to post what uve finally got nd for what price.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 17, 2008)

8600 GT 256 MB is *BETTER *than 8400 GS 512 MB.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

Y DO YOU COPY PASTE , Vaibhavtek ??????????
See post number 4 and post number 17
I hate plagiarism ; READ THE FORUM RULES CAREFULLY
and btw his problem is solved .

and this is the second time i believe 
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=722075#post722075
look at  6th POST and 10th post..


WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 17, 2008)

^^ hehe.. This is the first time i saw Post Plagiarism and that too in the same thread.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 17, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> People may DOUBT what u SAY but they will always BELIVE what u DO.



this explains everythin
lol


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 17, 2008)

For vaibhavtek :
I think he is just trying to increase his post counts........

What i want to say to this kid is that it does not matter how much is ur post count. IT matters the Quality of Post...

*Quality Can NEVER Beat Quantitiy*


----------



## codename_romeo (Jan 17, 2008)

8600GT any day


----------



## bikesh_gamer (Mar 7, 2010)

hello i wanted to know whether nvidia 9300gs(512 mb) is better than 8400gs(512 mb).............when i checked both the cards with 'video card stability test' 9300gs got 35 fps whereas 8400gs got 41 fps......


----------



## kanishka (Mar 9, 2010)

^

I think the thread is bit too old to bump...You should create new thread in hardware section..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

anways.... get a 8600gt 256mb ddr3.... the ram freqency clock speeds make a difference unless you want the card for running apps like maya 3d etc where the larger amount of memory makes a significant difference


----------

